
Show HN: Plan Together – A Collaborative Map-Based Urban Planning Platform - dgski
https://plantogether.city/
======
dgski
Hello HN,

In the last year or so I have noticed an increase in Urban Planning and City
Design 'consciousness', especially on Hacker News. That is why I am very
excited to share Plan Together with you.

Plan Together is a simple website which allows citizens to collaboratively
discuss and plan the future of their communities. Users are able to post items
to a map, each tagged as a suggestion, news, criticism or praise. Other users
can comment on these items; leading to ideas, understanding and unique
viewpoints to surface. To better understand how this works, please visit the
site.

I am very excited about this project. It is my hope that by empowering users
to talk about the world around them it can change their attitude towards their
communities. Most people believe their voice and input end with their house or
apartment; I want the scope of their belief to include their streets, parks,
communities, and cities. As Plan Together grows and municipal officials and
planners begin to use the platform's information gathering, community outreach
and analysis tools; a new continuous, iterative, relationship-based urban
planning paradigm will hopefully emerge.

Feedback is appreciated and I hope you have fun on Plan Together!

Thanks, David

